# Winter sports sales



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is the baseline I've always used.

Late Summer - lowest prices, smallest inventory
Sept - regular prices, great inventory
January - sporadic sales, decent inventory
End of Season - Middling/sale prices, so-so inventory

Is this about spot on?  What about right after Xmas.  Probably not, eh?

In everyone's hunting. where are the best deals on Giro Helmets?

ty!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 13, 2011)

billski said:


> Here is the baseline I've always used.
> 
> Late Summer - lowest prices, smallest inventory
> Sept - regular prices, great inventory
> ...


 
Go to Spadout.com

http://www.spadout.com/b/Giro/ski-helmets-all/


----------



## jack97 (Dec 14, 2011)

billski said:


> Here is the baseline I've always used.
> 
> Late Summer - lowest prices, smallest inventory
> Sept - regular prices, great inventory
> ...



Not sure why.... i noticed evo is getting rid of the last year stock a couple of weeks ago and still have some decent stuff.... 

I scored a great deal on skis and was tempted to buy the bindings below.... px12 is still a very good around binding for bumps and park.  But i'm a homer to the dynastar brand.

The deal would have been better if the outlet had another 20% on the price.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/alpine-ski-bindings/dynastar-px-12.aspx


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 14, 2011)

Depends if you mean online or in store. December-February in store, you won't find any deals. Nor do I really see many deals for newer stuff pre-December (sometimes they throw weekend sales). 

I seem to buy most of my gear in October and November. You would think you product would be top pricing. But lots of online stores offer 20-30% off the new stuff as long as you snag it before Black Friday. December is a poor time to shop. There are often deals to get you to the site but the good stuff is top dollar.

Summer you can really snag some epic deals if you are looking for what stores are offering.


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

I am talking about brick and mortar stores.  Online is a game-changer.
Late summer sales are usually last year's models/overstocks.  With the economy in the tank for the last 2-3 years, stores have purchased far less inventory, so the summer sales have vevery little left.  

Not sure I buy the no deal argument for February.  It's not a deep discount but you do see 15-20% where you see nothing before the gift giving season.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

If you're talking brick and mortar stores, very often loyalty has its advantages! All I know is I walk into my favorite shop, my entire family gets greeted by our 1st names immediately by most all of the staff AND then regardless of if the item(s) i'm buying that day there's always atleast another 20% off the tagged price no matter what time of year


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

I've found the end of the season to be the best mix for price and selection...mostly on softgood. I got a good deal on my current jacket that way.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 15, 2011)

I feel bad to say this, but the times I've found the best deals were when the brick and mortar places have gone out of business.....

I scored some sick deals at Ski Market when they went under.  It sucks to lose a business and all the employment it brings, but others have moved in to fill the void, and hopefully they bring with them better business practices and more competitive pricing, allowing them to survive.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 16, 2011)

These guys usually have good deals all year around but especially at holiday time. Just bought a bunch of stuff for Christmas.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 17, 2011)

I know a place that discounts most new Ski Equipment at 30% Off (In Store Pricing) from August thru January. They also carry a real wide selection of skis, over 188 models in stock.


----------

